# (Tested according to code at time of installation)



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

All most every report I write I has stipulations in it clarifying my statements. You should CYA.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

LARMGUY said:


> These words were written by me on an annual fire inspection form during a system takeover. The system worked well and has been green tagged since 1991. The problem is, I green tagged it with deficiencies from today's code.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the current deficiencies were not required because the system was installed in 1991, making the installation under NFPA72 1987 if the city had adopted the most current edition.
> ...


----------



## Inspectorclouseau (Oct 28, 2015)

The system was installed to Code at the time of installation and therefore is considered conforming. The local Fire Inspector has the authority to review existing systems and order upgrading to current Codes when the existing system does not provide an acceptable minimum life safety standard (not supervised, no smokes, etc) . Make recommendations about upgrades yes, but by all means make minimum repairs to the existing system so it is fully operational. A certified knowledgeable individual walking away from a life safety system which is not working is not CYA!


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Smoke at panel is requirement of NFPA 101 / IBC, not NFPA 72


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

halfamp said:


> Smoke at panel is requirement of NFPA 101 / IBC, not NFPA 72


Actually it is:

NFPA 72 2013- 10.4.4 "In areas that are not continuously occupied, automatic smoke detection shall be provided at the location of each fire control unit....."
it goes on to include NAC boosters and transmitters as well.

The earliest version of 72 I have is 1996 and it is there as well under 1-5.6.

As far as the OP's question I would say that if it was accepted by the AHJ at the time of installation it would be conforming. I don't think the replacement of failed components or minor additions (like a few smokes) would trigger a system upgrade, however a substantial renovation or change of building use would. 

As previously stated by others I would make recommendations, and DOCUMENT DOCUMENT DOCUMENT.


----------

